# Các mẹ tư vấn giúp e với nha.



## đỗ vân anh (6/4/21)

Bé nhà e đẻ thiếu tháng, bé khá còi  và mẹ cháu đang bị thiếu sữa. Có sữa công thức nào lành, mát mà tốt cho con không ạ? Các mẹ tư vấn giúp e với nha.


----------



## Vong Tiện (6/4/21)

Mom cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, sữa này cân bằng dinh dưỡng tốt cho con


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (6/4/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Mom cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, sữa này cân bằng dinh dưỡng tốt cho con


Sữa này có làm con táo k vậy mom


----------



## Vong Tiện (6/4/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Sữa này có làm con táo k vậy mom


Sữa này mát, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa nữa, tốt cho đường ruột của con á mom


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (6/4/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Sữa này mát, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa nữa, tốt cho đường ruột của con á mom


Chắc đợt này đổi sang Nan A2 cho con uống luôn


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (6/4/21)

Mình cũng mất sữa. Được bs tư vấn chọ mấy dòng sữa có chứa những chất đề kháng và hỗ trợ đường tiêu hóa cho con, thấy Nan A2 này thấy tốt cho con đó mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (6/4/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình cũng mất sữa. Được bs tư vấn chọ mấy dòng sữa có chứa những chất đề kháng và hỗ trợ đường tiêu hóa cho con, thấy Nan A2 này thấy tốt cho con đó mom


Sữa này mua ở đâu


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (6/4/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Sữa này mua ở đâu


Mình mua ở siêu thị mẹ và bé ấy


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (6/4/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình mua ở siêu thị mẹ và bé ấy


Cảm ơn mom nha, để mình tìm mua sữa này cho con luôn


----------



## văn khánh trang (6/4/21)

E đang cho con uống Nan A2 đây, sữa này mát, trộm vía con tăng cân đều đó mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (6/4/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> E đang cho con uống Nan A2 đây, sữa này mát, trộm vía con tăng cân đều đó mom


Đúng r mom nhỉ, e cũng đang cho con uống Nan A2 này thấy con phát triển là mừng mom nhỉ


----------



## văn khánh trang (6/4/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Đúng r mom nhỉ, e cũng đang cho con uống Nan A2 này thấy con phát triển là mừng mom nhỉ


Ừa mom, giờ cái gì cũng tìm hiểu kĩ mới cho con dùng, Nan A2 này tốt cứ thế cho con uống thôi


----------



## trần thanh kiều (6/4/21)

Con mình đang uống Nan A2 nè, sữa này mát, con uống k táo hay nóng trong gì đâu mom


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (6/4/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Con mình đang uống Nan A2 nè, sữa này mát, con uống k táo hay nóng trong gì đâu mom


Thành phần Nan A2 này là gì vậy mom


----------



## trần thanh kiều (6/4/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Thành phần Nan A2 này là gì vậy mom


Mình tìm hiểu thấy có bifidus BL tốt cho tiêu hóa của con, tăng sức đề kháng cho con ấy


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (6/4/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thấy có bifidus BL tốt cho tiêu hóa của con, tăng sức đề kháng cho con ấy


Ổn nhỉ, kiểu này đổi sang sữa này cho con uống luôn


----------



## trần phương thanh (6/4/21)

E đang cho con uống Nan A2 nè c, thấy con tăng cân ổn định mà trộm vía con ít ốm vặt luôn đấy


----------



## Diễm Lệ (6/4/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> E đang cho con uống Nan A2 nè c, thấy con tăng cân ổn định mà trộm vía con ít ốm vặt luôn đấy


Sữa này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k c nhỉ


----------



## trần phương thanh (6/4/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Sữa này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k c nhỉ


Thành phần Nan A2 có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao tối đa đó mom


----------



## Diễm Lệ (6/4/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Thành phần Nan A2 có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao tối đa đó mom


Uống sữa này nhiều lần trong ngày dc k mom


----------



## trần phương thanh (6/4/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Uống sữa này nhiều lần trong ngày dc k mom


Tùy theo nhu cầu của con, mom chia nhỏ thành nhiều lần trong ngày cũng đc mà


----------



## Phương Thùy (7/4/21)

Chị cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, e cũng ít sữa, mà sữa nóng nữa, con tăng cân chậm lắm,thấy uống Nan A2 con cải thiện nh nè mom


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (7/4/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Chị cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, e cũng ít sữa, mà sữa nóng nữa, con tăng cân chậm lắm,thấy uống Nan A2 con cải thiện nh nè mom


Sữa này có dễ uống k vậy mom


----------



## Phương Thùy (7/4/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Sữa này có dễ uống k vậy mom


Nan A2 sữa này vị ngọt thanh, dịu, thơm sánh con dễ uống đó mom


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (7/4/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Nan A2 sữa này vị ngọt thanh, dịu, thơm sánh con dễ uống đó mom


C cho bé uống thường xuyên k vậy c


----------



## Phương Thùy (7/4/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> C cho bé uống thường xuyên k vậy c


Mình cơ địa ít sữa nên chủ yếu uống Nan A2 đó mom


----------



## Như Ngọc (7/4/21)

E cũng đang muốn tìm sữa nào mát, hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (7/4/21)

Chị cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, sữa này tăng cân cho con tốt, sức đề kháng của con cũng tốt nữa


----------



## Gia Nghi (7/4/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Chị cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, sữa này tăng cân cho con tốt, sức đề kháng của con cũng tốt nữa


Sữa này con có dễ hấp thụ k vậy mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (7/4/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Sữa này con có dễ hấp thụ k vậy mom


Tốt đó mom, con tăng cân ổn định mà


----------



## Gia Nghi (7/4/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Tốt đó mom, con tăng cân ổn định mà


Mua ở đâu có sữa này thế mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (7/4/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Mua ở đâu có sữa này thế mom


Mình hay mua ở concung có đó mom


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (7/4/21)

Con mình đang uống Nan A2 nè, thấy con tăng cân đều, mà sữa này mát,k táo gì


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (7/4/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Con mình đang uống Nan A2 nè, thấy con tăng cân đều, mà sữa này mát,k táo gì


Chuẩn mom nhỉ, Nan A2 thấy tốt cho đường ruột của con ấy


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (7/4/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Chuẩn mom nhỉ, Nan A2 thấy tốt cho đường ruột của con ấy


Sữa có thành phần tốt, con hợp sữa nữa cũng yên tâm cho con uống mom ạ


----------



## Linh Đoàn (7/4/21)

Mom cho con uống Nan A2 đấy, sữa này mát mà cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho con này


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (7/4/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Mom cho con uống Nan A2 đấy, sữa này mát mà cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho con này


Sữa này có hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao cho con k vậy mom


----------



## Linh Đoàn (7/4/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Sữa này có hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao cho con k vậy mom


Mình tìm hiểu thì Nan A2 có chứa DHA và ARA  tốt cho trí não gvaf mắt của con đó mom


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (7/4/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thì Nan A2 có chứa DHA và ARA  tốt cho trí não gvaf mắt của con đó mom


Tốt nhỉ, dòng này của nước nào thế mom


----------



## Linh Đoàn (7/4/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Tốt nhỉ, dòng này của nước nào thế mom


Sữa này của Úc nha


----------



## thao lê (7/4/21)

Chị cho con uống Nan A2 ấy, e đang cho con uống sữa này thấy sữa này tốt nh dưỡng chất nè


----------



## Thùy Linh Hoàng (7/4/21)

Nếu như mà bé thiếu sữa thì mn cứ bổ sung thêm sữa công thức cho con, không con đói thì thương lắm.


----------

